# Cricket food for Dubias?



## herpcraze15 (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm considering switching from crickets to Dubia roaches, because crickets are a pain in the neck:bash:

Anyways, I've been reading up on their care and breeding, and I'm wondering if "Fluker's Orange Cube Complete Cricket Diet" would work as their food/water source. Thoughts?


----------



## Cosmic Coconut (Mar 28, 2014)

They are roaches mate, they'll eat almost anything you lob in there so that would be fine to feed them.


----------



## herpcraze15 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks. Also, would it be safe to leave newly-hatched and juvenile roaches with the adults? Or would they be cannibalized?


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

I separate my adults from the rest every two months but this is purely because of the amount I have and not necessary in smaller colonies.

As for food forget the cricket diet and use fresh vegetable and fruit peelings/leftovers. I give a whole mixture of fresh fruit and veg along with a chicken feed mixed with cereals, and no I don't mean fruitloops or frosties. Some recommend dry dog or cat foods but I don't use them and my live foods are along in great shape and more importantly the lizards are all looking tip top. 



Gavin.


----------



## herpcraze15 (Jul 31, 2014)

gavgav04 said:


> I separate my adults from the rest every two months but this is purely because of the amount I have and not necessary in smaller colonies.
> 
> As for food forget the cricket diet and use fresh vegetable and fruit peelings/leftovers. I give a whole mixture of fresh fruit and veg along with a chicken feed mixed with cereals, and no I don't mean fruitloops or frosties. Some recommend dry dog or cat foods but I don't use them and my live foods are along in great shape and more importantly the lizards are all looking tip top.
> 
> ...


The reason I was asking about the cricket diet was because it would also take care of their hydration; Does the fruit take care of that?


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

herpcraze15 said:


> The reason I was asking about the cricket diet was because it would also take care of their hydration; Does the fruit take care of that?


In short, yes. 

I don't provide water crystals, wet paper towel or a wet sponge like many seem to recommend. I just use fresh fruit/veg and that dry mix I mentioned in my last post and I have not had any problems yet. Some people may disagree with my method, in whole or in part, but I feel it is more natural and until I have a poorly gecko or my feeder levels decrease I will keep it up.



Gavin.


----------

